# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میخوام کنکور 1402 شرکت کنم ، کدوم نظام آموزشی رو انتخاب کنم

## Amir.h.f

سلام من خرداد امتحان نهایی دادم که چندتا درسو مردود شدم و دوباره تو شهریور امتحان دادم که تونستم چندتارو پاس کنم اما باز یکی موند مدرسه بهم گفت باید پروندتو بگیری ببری مدرسه بزرگسالان و دی واحد هایی که افتادیی رو امتحان بدی منم پرونده رو یه ماه پیش بردم بزرگسالان و هر واحد ازم 30 هزار گرفت گفت بیا دی امتحان بده
حالا من میخوام کنکور 1402 شرکت کنم باید کدوم گزینه رو انتخاب کنم؟


بنظرتون باید بزنم 1402 فارغ التحصیل خواهم شد یا فارغ التحصیل 1401؟

----------


## Amir.h.f

up
کمکم کنید ناموصا میخوام امشب تموم کنم این پروسه ثبت نام رو فردا میخوام بخونم دیگ درگیر نباشم

----------


## MYDR

سلام
اگر شما در خرداد ماه امسال محصل دوازدهمی بودید و برخی رو قبول شدید و برخی رو شهریور گرفتید و یه دونه هم دی ماه مونده : شما  نظام جدید 6-3-3 هستد و فارغ التحصیل دی ماه 1401  هستید !
 مورد اول که نوشته برای 1402  اون دسته از کسانی که هست همین حالا محصل دوازدهم شدند و مهر امسال تازه رفتن مدرسه و خرداد ماه 1402  امتحان میدن !

----------


## Amir.h.f

> سلام
> اگر شما در خرداد ماه امسال محصل دوازدهمی بودید و برخی رو قبول شدید و برخی رو شهریور گرفتید و یه دونه هم دی ماه مونده : شما  نظام جدید 6-3-3 هستد و فارغ التحصیل دی ماه 1401  هستید !
>  مورد اول که نوشته برای 1402  اون دسته از کسانی که هست همین حالا محصل دوازدهم شدند و مهر امسال تازه رفتن مدرسه و خرداد ماه 1402  امتحان میدن !


بله حالت اولو دارم پس فارغ التحصیل 1401 باید بزنم 
بعدش ببخشید کد سوابق تحصیلیم از همون دیپ کد باید بگیرم دیگه؟ بعد اینکه ترمیم کنم نمرات جدید خودکار ارسال میشه؟ سایت الان خرابه فکر کنم چون هر چقدر میزنم ورود ب سامانه هیچی نمیاد :/
درمورد معدل هم یه چیز فرضی بزنم که بعد پاس شدن میشه تغییر داد؟
الان من همین یه ماه پیش از طرف همون مدرسه بزرگسالان یه نامه بردم پلیس +10 و معافیت گرفتم تا مهر 1402 الان نظام وظیفه باید کنکور مجددی رو بزنم؟ چه کدی باید بزنم؟
ببخشید انقدر سوال میکنم

----------


## MYDR

> بله حالت اولو دارم پس فارغ التحصیل 1401 باید بزنم 
> بعدش ببخشید کد سوابق تحصیلیم از همون دیپ کد باید بگیرم دیگه؟ بعد اینکه ترمیم کنم نمرات جدید خودکار ارسال میشه؟ سایت الان خرابه فکر کنم چون هر چقدر میزنم ورود ب سامانه هیچی نمیاد :/
> درمورد معدل هم یه چیز فرضی بزنم که بعد پاس شدن میشه تغییر داد؟
> الان من همین یه ماه پیش از طرف همون مدرسه بزرگسالان یه نامه بردم پلیس +10 و معافیت گرفتم تا مهر 1402 الان نظام وظیفه باید کنکور مجددی رو بزنم؟ چه کدی باید بزنم؟
> ببخشید انقدر سوال میکنم


فارغ التحصیل 1401 
بله کد سوابق تحصیلی از همون سایت دیپلما.
بله خودکار ارسال میشه.
خیر معدل چیز فرضی نزنید ، یک سند موقت دیپلم موقت به شما دادند اونو وارد کنید. بعد از پاس شدن حتی اگر همه دروس رو 20 هم که بشید نمره دیپلم شما دست نمیخوره ! فقط به سامانه نمرات ارسال میشه که بره روی سابقه تحصیلیت بشینه !
کد 4

----------


## Amir.h.f

> فارغ التحصیل 1401 
> بله کد سوابق تحصیلی از همون سایت دیپلما.
> بله خودکار ارسال میشه.
> خیر معدل چیز فرضی نزنید ، یک سند موقت دیپلم موقت به شما دادند اونو وارد کنید. بعد از پاس شدن حتی اگر همه دروس رو 20 هم که بشید نمره دیپلم شما دست نمیخوره ! فقط به سامانه نمرات ارسال میشه که بره روی سابقه تحصیلیت بشینه !
> کد 4


ببخشید یه سوال دیگه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو بزنم خرداد 1401؟ یا دی؟

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> ببخشید یه سوال دیگه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو بزنم خرداد 1401؟ یا دی؟


دی ماه باید بزنی

----------


## Amir.h.f

> دی ماه باید بزنی



سلام کد نظام وظیفه رو چی باید بزنم؟
از چند نفر پرسیدم میگن 4 چون هنوز پایه دوازدهم رو تموم نکردی و دی باید واحد هایی که پاس نشده رو امتحان بدی 
ولی یه سری دیگه ها میگن 5 رو باید بزنی چون پشت کنکوری و مدرسه هم تموم کردی

----------


## LEA

چرا نمیدید کافی نت ها براتون ثبت نام کنن؟

----------


## Captain.K

ببخشید من الان دوازدهم هستم سوابق تحصیلی رو خالی باید بذارم؟

----------

